# Simplicity 4211-H (1690759) tractor. am I missing a pulley



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2021)

I just acquired a 4211-H (1690759), I got the engine running right but when i look underside of the tractor I am pretty sure I am missing an idler pulley near the rear transmission area, I have looked at diagrams but i don't see where it would mount or if a bracket is missing. If you guys could help that would be awesome!. Pictures attached.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Roadkill said:


> I just acquired a 4211-H (1690759)


What is that? Not everyone on here owns a 4211H. Brand names are nice and much more useful. It's filthy too.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Simplicity made a tin of different models btw.


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> What is that? Not everyone on here owns a 4211H. Brand names are nice and much more useful. It's filthy too.


Well thanks for the help, although my first thought wasn't to get it clean but rather functional.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm somewhat anal about crud because when it's dirty-greasy and you work on it, you become dirty greasy too. My big farm tractors might get dirty but the get cleaned, sometimes everyday, Looks to me like you are missing a sheav or a spring loaded belt tensioner pulley. Did you try a Simplicity dealer to see?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again Roadkill, 

Attached is a parts diagram for your mower illustrating the drive belt routing. 
PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment

Hope this helps...


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 15, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello again Roadkill,
> 
> Attached is a parts diagram for your mower illustrating the drive belt routing.
> PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment
> ...


So here is what I have come up with. Dealers and a few techs are seeing the same thing and not 100% sure what I need because the diagram does show a pulley there it just doesn't give good details. One of the techs gave me a part number 21545345SM (PS8924038) for all who are interested. The diagram he had showed 3 of the same pulley on the bottom and had that part number. So I will start there. The link from above shows 2 different pullys which are PS89202812 (174561SM) and PS89240382 (154534SM). So I will order what the dealer said and hope I can get this figured out but I don't have a solid answer. Any input appreciated.


----------

